# Wii Successor: "Project Butterfly"?



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Due to a request from a fan with regards to the Wii 2 rumor brewing in the corner, we researched about the Project Butterfly that went afloat but found nothing. The next Nintendo Console is becoming the talk of the town. We googled up the word and not much result came out. This means that the Wii 2 is far from reality and is built up basically from rumors. To give everyone the latest Wii 2 Rumors we had them compiled and enumerated below.
> 
> Blu-ray compatibility is being thought to join the Wii 2 feature, A projector feature is also being thought to be one thing the Wii 2 will soon boast off. But mostly the Wii 2 might come in the form of the Project Butterfly, which is possible to be the next Nintendo console. NGamer, has shared in its latest issue that Project Butterfly is the codename for the Next Nintendo Console. This new console is planned to be something that last for LIFE. Instead of buying a new console every year a new generation comes up, all you need to do is buy a new component and just upgrades it. Lets get a closer look on what this Project Butterfly really is.
> 
> Nintendo’s Next Console is still far from launching, there has been no news about Project Butterfly, except for talks in most forums. At the Nintendo Media Summit in February this year Nintendo America’s Executive Vice President Sales and Marketing, Cammie Dunaway, confirmed that the company is starting to work on a new hardware as soon as a platform is launched. She also further hosed down speculation of an imminent Wii replacement saying she didn’t think there will be new hardware “anytime soon.” Comparing the sales of the Wii to the PS2 she said that, even though the Wii had outsold the PS2 compared to the same point in its lifecycle, it was still some way off reaching the overall total sales of the PS2, which indicated the current Wii “still has a lot of room to grow. Could this new platform be the Project Butterfly?



http://3anime.com/wii-2-rumors-project-but...xt-console/3827


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

Since when were rumours considered 'news'?
EDIT: Just to be clear, not saying you're the only one that does it, but just wondering why you felt this was news-worthy.


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought Cammie Dunaway left Nintendo ages ago now.


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> I thought Cammie Dunaway left Nintendo ages ago now.


She did, October 1, 2010. One of the sources I could find says she accepted a new position outside the video games industry.


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 12, 2011)

Single unit with upgradable parts..... I have one of those already, it's called a PC.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

antwill is right, this needs to be moved to the wii section.


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh here we go, that Cammie paragraph was taken directly from this source here. Which was dated in 2010. So obviously this whole 'news' is a little shady. Also they don't even list any sources, nor the article they plagiarised.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2011)

"A projector feature"

Either this means they stuck a VGA port on it (very welcome if so- one of my favourite features about the 360 that is) or if I allow a tiny sliver of optimism they might be aiming for a polarised/dual projector setup aka one of the better ways to do 3d/stereoscopy.

As for upgradable ignoring the recent PS3/360 motion controller stuff (which is subject to serious debate anyway) I can not shake the attempts of sega and to some extents nintendo (thinking FDS or possibly the N64DD) in years past. On the other hand the amiga did OK (would be amiga fans yes I am accusing it of being a games console) with this sort of thing and the handhelds have a bit in this way (thinking GBC and DSi).

Edit forgot to mention- is it not time for the annual "what would a unified console games hardware model look like" discussion?


----------



## Yuan (Apr 12, 2011)

Instead of buying a new console every year a new generation comes up, all you need to do is buy a new component and just upgrades it. Lets get a closer look on what this Project Butterfly really is.


Almost unsupported advice, let's remember:

n64 memory expansion
wii motion plus


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 12, 2011)

To me, blu-ray support is a given. It's the current disc standard, and for Nintendo to continue using dvds all the way in 2011/2012 would be archaic. The projector idea sounds a bit iffy, but strange/cool ideas are to be expected with Nintendo, so who knows.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 12, 2011)

Consumers won't want to have to buy extra parts to make their console games work. System requirements on consoles are bad ideas. Course it will be a case of Nintendo selling these upgrades though rather than a million different options. I dunno, still don't think it will go down well.


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> To me, blu-ray support is a given. It's the current disc standard, and for Nintendo to continue using dvds all the way in 2011/2012 would be archaic. The projector idea sounds a bit iffy, but strange/cool ideas are to be expected with Nintendo, so who knows.


Microsoft still are.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 12, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 360 uses dvd-dl and the console came out years ago anyway.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> To me, blu-ray support is a given. It's the current disc standard, and for Nintendo to continue using dvds all the way in 2011/2012 would be archaic. The projector idea sounds a bit iffy, but strange/cool ideas are to be expected with Nintendo, so who knows.



Don't you know the reason Microsoft and Nintendo don't use Blu-ray is because it's a SONY tech?
And nintendo is'nt using DVD to begin with, they are Wii optical discs and have a different capacity than DVD's.
That's the reason you can't find any DVD logo's on nintendo stuff.
It all has to to with intellectual rights and the money they have to pay in order to even use it/ carry the logo's.

Get up to date.
Blu ray will not happen. But maybe a different kind of media will that has almost the same specs.


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Surely they could have updated with the release of the slim, blu-ray drives are backwards compatible after all.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the Wii uses dvd-dl and dvd-r and it also came out rears ago.
That, and the PS3 came out around the same time, and it's the only current gen console that supports it, likely due to Sony and Blu-Ray's relationship.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't you know the reason Microsoft and Nintendo don't use Blu-ray is because it's a SONY tech?
And nintendo is'nt using DVD to begin with, they are Wii optical discs and have a different capacity than DVD's.
That's the reason you can't find any DVD logo's on nintendo stuff.
It all has to to with intellectual rights and the money they have to pay in order to even use it/ carry the logo's.

Get up to date.
Blu ray will not happen. But maybe a different kind of media will that has almost the same specs


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, LG owns Blu-ray, not Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Don't you know the reason Microsoft and Nintendo don't use Blu-ray is because it's a SONY tech?
> And nintendo is'nt using DVD to begin with, they are Wii optical discs and have a different capacity than DVD's.
> That's the reason you can't find any DVD logo's on nintendo stuff.
> It all has to to with intellectual rights and the money they have to pay in order to even use it/ carry the logo's.
> ...


I would agree that Blu-Ray wont happen. but different kind of media.. cartridges? I am sure Cartridges would cost a lot more. But Sticking to DVD-DL for the next gen is not such a good idea. Look at all the 360 games. Some games up to 4 Disc


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

No blu ray was developed by Sony/Philips and Pioneer back in 1995.
Like I said get up to date.


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Apr 12, 2011)

*


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

x_r3ap3r_x said:
			
		

> What about HVD? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc
> They can hold up to 6TB of Data something that could hold that much data surely should be used for the future of gaming, with everything getting so graphically intense and all. Like MGS4 i heard that only just fit on a Dual layer Blu-ray which is 50GB.


Well actually most of the storage used nowadays is filled up by video in games. NOT actual code or graphics. But eventually it will happen.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 12, 2011)

x_r3ap3r_x said:
			
		

> What about HVD? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc
> They can hold up to 6TB of Data something that could hold that much data surely should be used for the future of gaming, with everything getting so graphically intense and all. Like MGS4 i heard that only just fit on a Dual layer Blu-ray which is 50GB.



MGS4 real size is about 30GB IIRC, the rest is just redundant data to improve loading times. Anyway HVD is not a reality yet. I think 50gb or 100~128gb (BDXL) is more than enough for next gen.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

x_r3ap3r_x said:
			
		

> What about HVD? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc
> They can hold up to 6TB of Data something that could hold that much data surely should be used for the future of gaming, with everything getting so graphically intense and all. Like MGS4 i heard that only just fit on a Dual layer Blu-ray which is 50GB.


Holy shit 6TB sounds a lot lol.
Well with all the technology available, I am sure Nintendo/Microsoft or any company will come up their own storage for next gen.
Up to 100GB is probably best fot the next gen.
(nintendo can limit themself to 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol... they arent the most intense ones out there)


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 12, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> No blu ray was developed by Sony/Philips and Pioneer back in 1995.
> Like I said get up to date.



I never said they weren't, but Blu-ray is owned (In part) by LG and several other companies. It doesn't just belong to Sony.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> x_r3ap3r_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not this gen no...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This new console is planned to be something that last for LIFE. Instead of buying a new console every year a new generation comes up, all you need to do is buy a new component and just upgrades it





			
				spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Single unit with upgradable parts..... I have one of those already, it's called a PC.



Funny that - I thought the same thing.... although I also thought about the good old Megadrive & it's 'modular upgrades'



Spoiler









 CD (Optical) Drive





 32-bit addon





 Modem





 [GameGear ??] Adaptor unit





 Multiplayer Adaptor


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Owners of blu ray rights.... Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, Time Warner, Walt Disney.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Owners of blu ray rights.... Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, Time Warner, Walt Disney.
> No LG?
> You probably forgot about LG
> 
> ...


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 12, 2011)

blu rays haven't reached the max amount of space they could hold yet. The last time I checked the most possible gb theory w/o the new experimental coating was 250 gb. That's alot of space for a portable disc. But yeah this Nintendo. Like others said they'll probably go with the hologram virtual disc they patented a year or 2 ago. Using such new tech would diffidently hold back a new system from the public.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 12, 2011)

I should also mention Sony owns a share in dvds too. Since the original wiis had dvd drives, Nintendo would be breaking the law if it was illegal. So there's always the chance wii 2 could have a blu-ray drive.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not convinced of the need for higher capacity optical media just yet- nice but still far from mandatory especially if you stop listening to audophiles and their video brethren for a moment and play with some good compression and are content to remain paddling at the shallow end of the graphics pool (and/or can toy with some procedural generation).
Speaking of such things MS also sit on a few boards for video standards although the wii managed to get away without playing DVD video so that might be less useful.

This is to say nothing of download components- XBLA has already seen a few texture packs for download.

Re modular upon thinking about it a bit more I reckon I could welcome that as long as they have a reasonably open and some people could to with it. Sadly Nintendo are only slightly ahead of MS' present strategy (see third party 360 stuff needing a license pretty much to exist) in this regard.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 12, 2011)

lol the next console will NOT have brd you can put that rumor to bed right now i can bet both my nuts on that. BRD is sony and big n never uses competitors hardware (unlike SOME companies)


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 12, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Single unit with upgradable parts..... I have one of those already, it's called a PC.



True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing that differs consoles from PC are the games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are always some rumours saying that Wii 2 is going to have better graphics than PS3 and 360, Blueray support... Its getting kind of boring


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I am not convinced of the need for higher capacity optical media just yet-


Nintendo devices may not require higher capacity optical media, but I am sure MS needs it for next gen.
Or you would prefer having 8 Disc Games released on the next Microsoft console o.O?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Or you would prefer having 8 Disc Games released on the next Microsoft console o.O?


that's easy to solve: stop cramming the disc with fucking cut scenes!!


----------



## coolness (Apr 12, 2011)

is there more news about the project?


----------



## doyama (Apr 12, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kinda already happening though. Already we see developers going for in-engine cutscenes, FMV is somewhat going away now that there are robust tools for devs to create pretty cinematic experiences with the engine. 

However I think we need higher capacity storage simply because of the AMOUNT of textures that will be rendering in the near future. As technology improves the size and amount of textures that can be rendered simultaneously is increasing. Also we as customers want more vibrant and varying experiences. The days of giving people "Brown castle, brown castle, and revenge of the brown castle" or "concrete, underground concrete, broken concrete" as the 'environments' are probably going to be smaller (Crysis 2 is a great example of making an urban environment not look grey. Grey needs to stop being the brown of yesteryear). I hope with more textures we can see much more visually appealing and realistic environments.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 12, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would be the point in that if they wouldn't be able to use the drives for both games and as a bd player. 
It wouldn't be too good of an investment from a business standpoint.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2011)

+1 to FMV comments- were it not for FMV (which I already argued could be compressed significantly more than it has been) I do not think I have seen a game this generation that a bit of time and effort could not have happened on two discs and most of them quite happily one disc. I would love to see one long enough and varied enough to justify it but it has not happened.

"are probably going to be smaller"- I would argue it already happened (nintendo did a fair line in it for platformers of yesteryear (albeit a bit muddy and without much in the way of AA) and recently Zeno Clash) just that we regressed a bit for this current round/relied a bit much on if not the unreal engine then pretenders to that throne.

Equally re "AMOUNT of textures"- possibly and especially if they go in for some more voxel or something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ATtrImCx4
I agree it is not ideal but it might make things a bit more interesting.

I assume we have all played something like http://www.theprodukkt.com/kkrieger and/or kept half an eye on the demoscene for the last couple of years.


----------



## antwill (Apr 12, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did originally do the same with a HD-DVD player or something didn't they? How is that any different?


----------



## Donkey Plonk (Apr 12, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360s do indeed have an addon for HD DVD.

@those that say blu ray definately won't be used. Probably true.
BUT, as can be said about the wii, it doesn't use dvd's (but it does use a modified version of it, basically calling it its own hence avoiding paying the patent costs), who is to say they couldn't do the same with blu ray? Same type of discs, same laser etc, just a different way of reading and organising the disc.
And then along comes homebrew which is able to read blu ray videos akin to wiimc playing dvd's (the wii doesn't, remember)


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 12, 2011)

This whole upgradeable hardware thing? Nintendo has to make it simple, or else the console will flop.
I pondered how best this could be implemented, and one design keeps coming to mind.

Imagine a Rubik's Cube. I know you all know this, but go with me here. It's a 3x3 cube-shaped grid made of smaller cubes. Now then, could Nintendo not make a console in this shape? Each smaller cube is detachable and can be replaced with an upgraded one. Have a RAM cube, a graphics cube, etc etc.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 12, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> ...Each smaller cube is detachable and can be replaced with an upgraded one. Have a RAM cube, a graphics cube, etc etc.


That's the only way such a system would work; if it wasn't, only the tech savvy would use the system and that goes against what nintendo have always done.


I wouldn't be suprised if nintendo went back to carts for games again, the DS/3DS proves profits can still be made using rom chips over optical media.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 12, 2011)

An upgradable console? Sounds like a Sega Genesis reprisal; I'm referring to the CD & 32x attachments, etc.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> An upgradable console? Sounds like a Sega Genesis reprisal; I'm referring to the CD & 32x attachments, etc.


Sounds more like a PC than a console.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 12, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. But if we're speaking of a video game console, we're speaking of proprietary software and hardware. PCs usually don't contain such things.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right on that. But that fact alone will probably confuse the consumer.


----------

